# Complete Machine Shop - $12500 (Murphy, NC) (SW) Near Chattanooga



## middle.road (Nov 15, 2018)

https://chattanooga.craigslist.org/hvo/d/complete-machine-shop/6746374458.html
IMO I don't see $12,500 worth, but what do I know...
Have a close look at the "Atlas Press Mfg Drilling Machine" ...


----------



## benmychree (Nov 15, 2018)

Must be all those pliers and screwdrivers that ran the total up so high ---If the guy treated all the machine tools like the drawer of precision tools all thrown in together, what would one think?


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Nov 15, 2018)

Might be a good deal if it included delivery


----------



## genec (Nov 15, 2018)

maybe half that price


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 15, 2018)

It is odd that I did not see much tooling and accessories to go with the machines...  Agree on maybe half the price, but only if it also has adequate tooling for the machines.  The machines are similar to the ones I have in my home shop, and they do the job.  For a commercial shop, would probably be stretching things...

In some ways it looks like somebody sorting down his leftover orphans.


----------

